# Favorite citadel minature



## cpt.Octavian (Aug 22, 2011)

over the span of my 4 armies i have built many different kits but only a few have stuck with me. what i mean by favorite kit is the coolest (non conversion) outcome or simply the most fun to put together. my favorite model i have ever put together has to be the skaven hell pit abomination.:biggrin:


----------



## Hayden86 (Dec 8, 2011)

Carnifex all the way for me !


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

My pony drawn mine cart full of beer and dwarf with a shield full of mugs with beer.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

The skaven abomination is a close second followed by grey knights in power armour.

But my winner has to be the dark eldar scourges this isnt my work but look how stunning they can look with a little love. 










Do you not just want to lick that!


----------



## Hayden86 (Dec 8, 2011)

stevey293 said:


> The skaven abomination is a close second followed by grey knights in power armour.
> 
> But my winner has to be the dark eldar scourges this isnt my work but look how stunning they can look with a little love.
> 
> ...


 I would lick to taste it ! :shok:


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Such a great model.


----------



## Hayden86 (Dec 8, 2011)

This is my fav Fex. Cant wait for my skill level to get to this point.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

This one.









Only, in metal. None of that finecrap finagle.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

For me the most satisfying and impressive non conversion kit was the baneblade. The fit of the parts and the precision with wich it went together has stayed with me despite the fact i put it together nearly 4 years ago. Another that has stuck with me is the old metal demon prince. Metal and a bastard to get together, was never happy with the backpack vent joins either, but the assembled model is just so badass it is not funny.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Oh, this










The most "kommando" - and by writing it with a "k" I don't mean orky commando but I mean good-to-go-operator-behind-enemy-lines kommando - elite choice in the whole game.

So to shorten it, the elite of the elite. Nothing looks as tactical as the XV25 in this entire game. Alas, I must end this rant with the same sentence I always do: "shame they've always sucked".

:ireful2:


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

My favourite model has got to be Imrik Prince of Caledor or King Caledor I, this is my favourite model becuase this was the first ever monster I got in warhammer.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes... I own one! I love this limited edition so much, it's the pride of my collection.


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

My Favotite would have to be the Chaos Knights! I thought they looked nice online but when I finally got my own kit and started putting them togeather, those are some Bad a$$ looking guys!


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Like, non converted? Crap, man...

I'll admit I'm holding my breath for the upcoming Necron wave 2 release (those new Wraiths look so cool, I really hope the miniatures are the same) but for now?












Admit it, it's one of the more iconic miniatures to come from Citadel. Expensive as hell and a pain to build, but what a miniature. It's huge!


----------



## Sylvanas (Dec 11, 2011)

Hmm.. I think Lelith Hesperax, I just <3 her










The other I think is defenatly the Scourges


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

For me it's the Dark Angel captain that they came out with a few years back and finecasted later. There is just something about the look of that guy. Pure awesome in my eyes. Close second is the Chaos mounted lord for WFB. 

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Justindkates (Apr 30, 2010)

This is a tough one, I like so many models. 

Astaroth the Grim, Lemartes, the Arachnarok, Iron Guts, WFB Warriors of Chaos, all awesome kits. 

I love the new Death company, the Ven Dread kit. I could go on.


----------



## wingazzwarlord (Jun 11, 2011)

Has to be the don. Abbadon that is!


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

I really like the Tyberos the Red Wake


----------

